# Funny Siri responses



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been looking up some of the funny responses people have been getting from Siri (my upgrade doesn't kick in until next month, so no 4s for me yet). I think my favorite so far is this:









 There's also one where someone asked "Do I make you horny?" and Siri provided several listings for escort services in the area 

Anybody here with a 4s had any funny responses?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My friends son asked Siri to "find a Chick-Fil-A".. Well Siri didn't quite understand him....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those of us without iPhones, what is Siri?  It looks like a Magic eight ball kind of thing...

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Siri doesn't understand Australian accents. 

Betsy, the latest iPhone has a voice control and you can ask it questions or do tasks for you like calling a person in your contacts list. It has a few "issues" and is still in beta phase.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those of us without iPhones, what is Siri? It looks like a Magic eight ball kind of thing...
> 
> Betsy


Apple is billing it as like a personal assistant in your phone. It's probably the best voice control available right now. It can send emails, texts, set reminders, find stuff online for you, etc. And it understands the many different ways you can ask a question. Like, you can ask it "Is it going to rain today?" or "What's the weather like today?" or "Will I need an umbrella today?" etc.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

In some ways, it really is like an advanced magic eight ball.

I said "I love you" and Siri said "Impossible". So I asked "Do you love me?" and it said "How can I tell?" It's amazing and kind of scary the intelligence it has, you can basically have a conversation with it.

I just tried "I love you" again because apparently it gives different results sometimes and it said "Oh, I bet you say that to all your Apple products." LOL

These are good too:


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a different response to "Will You Marry Me?"  I think it was something along the lines of let's just be friends.
"I'm going to kill myself." She looks up psychiatric hospitals for you.
"I'm drunk" she looks up cab companies.  Funny stufff!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Those are hilarious! My son asked the meaning of life question today and she responded "I'm not sure but I think it has something to do with chocolate."


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

jaspertyler said:


> I had a different response to "Will You Marry Me?" I think it was something along the lines of let's just be friends.
> "I'm going to kill myself." She looks up psychiatric hospitals for you.
> "I'm drunk" she looks up cab companies. Funny stufff!


Unfortunately, it only looks up businesses for US customers. So when I say things like that which it would normally look up businesses for, it tells me "I can only look for businesses in the United States, and when you're using US English. Sorry about that."


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

It is probably a good thing I don't have this on my iPhone...I don't think I would get much done during the day.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Siri truly brings the laughs.  Almost makes it worthwhile for me to upgrade to the 4S.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have had a bunch of friends posting their siri conversations.  One asked the meaning of life and Siri said 42.

Another asked if Siri was a slut, and she said "Are we talking about you or me here?"


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

arshield said:


> I have had a bunch of friends posting their siri conversations. One asked the meaning of life and Siri said 42.
> 
> Another asked if Siri was a slut, and she said "Are we talking about you or me here?"


My son just finished reading Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy, and asked Siri that exact question. When she said it had something to do with chocolate, he responded, You're Wrong!! It's 42!


----------

